# Intelligente Stromzähler: Entwurf für Schutzprofil zur Diskussion gestellt



## Newsfeed (31 Januar 2011)

Das BSI hat ein im Auftrag des Wirtschaftsministeriums entwickeltes Schutzprofil für Smart Meter vorgestellt. Es soll sicherstellen,  dass Datenschutz- und Datensicherheitsstandards eingehalten werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

